# I hate doing introductions.



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Well here I am intorducing myself. My name is Jeremy I have been hauting on and off since I was 24. I am now 36. I reside in Simi Valley California. I hve just recently have been making groundbreakers and corpse heads. I at one time made a bunch of tombstones, but had lost them over the years. I plan on making several groundbreakers, corpses and tombstomes this year. Here are a few pics of my stuff.


----------



## Monk

Welcome! Those props look incredible! Great work.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

I also build custom bicycles. Here are a few pics of those.




























I also do outlaw soap box racing with the SFVISBF. Here is a pic of my coffin shaped car.

Before paint.









After paint.









Here are a few vids you can check out also.











Well hope you enjoy.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I remember seeing these great props over at GOE, you do great work! Lowrider bikes and coffin cars too?? Oh man that's nice!


----------



## IMU

Welcome! 

And thanks for the very cool groundbreaker pics!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Welcome to the forum Jeremy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome to the Forum, VooDoo!


----------



## spideranne

Welcome!


----------



## dave the dead

Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well for not liking to intros....way to go and welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Greetings and welcome, nice ground breakers


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Thanks all for the welcomes. I forgot to add my very first attempt at making a ground breaker.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

from one jeremy to another...welcome


----------



## smileyface4u23

welcome!


----------



## Don Givens

Welcome. Nice pics.


----------



## Monk

What corpsing material did you use on those? If I may ask.


----------



## DeathTouch

I like your style!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Monk said:


> What corpsing material did you use on those? If I may ask.


I use the usual paper mache and such. I do a final skinning with liquid nails.


----------



## pyro

welcome


----------



## NoahFentz

I likey


----------



## sharpobject

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

hello and welcome, great stuff


----------



## Devil

Welcome great looking props


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome VooDoo, looks like you're quite the creative haunter.


----------



## joker

Welcome Aboard!!

Excellent props. I like the idea of final skinning with liquid nails. I did something similar to a manequin head last year, but didn't use the prop.

I really love this! Is that just that cheap fake webbing material you find at halloween? I'd like to incorporate this with some roaches and other bugs in at least one of my rooms this year.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Spooky1 said:


> Welcome VooDoo, looks like you're quite the creative haunter.


Thanks alot!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Spooky1 said:


> Welcome VooDoo, looks like you're quite the creative haunter.





joker said:


> Welcome Aboard!!
> 
> Excellent props. I like the idea of final skinning with liquid nails. I did something similar to a manequin head last year, but didn't use the prop.
> 
> I really love this! Is that just that cheap fake webbing material you find at halloween? I'd like to incorporate this with some roaches and other bugs in at least one of my rooms this year.


Those are made with a foam ball, white stockings, stuffing, hot glue, and lots of plastic spiders. As you can see.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Sorry, I'm so late!
But hello and welcome!
You've you got some really amazing looking props so far!
Can't wait to see what you cook up for this year!
:jol:.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Front Yard Fright said:


> Sorry, I'm so late!
> But hello and welcome!
> You've you got some really amazing looking props so far!
> Can't wait to see what you cook up for this year!
> :jol:.


Better late than never right? Thanks alot!


----------



## Lilly

Very cool
I like your corpsing and teeth.
love the sacs


----------



## Joiseygal

Nice props and welcome!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Great work, welcome to HF!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Welcome - your spider egg sacs are great! of course so are the GB's


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Thanks all.


----------



## scareme

Hi and welcome to the forum. Love your props! Great camera work on the videos. Have you ever been hurt racing?


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. Love your props! Great camera work on the videos. Have you ever been hurt racing?


I havent been hurt yet. There have been a few broken bones here and there.


----------



## Devils Chariot

welcome to hauntforum neighbor! You got a monkey skull waiting for ya.


----------



## ScareShack

Love the props.

The coffin car is awesome!


----------



## Joiseygal

I really like the spider prop also. Do you put a weight in the foam ball to have it hang down?


----------



## HauntCast

Sweet corpse and ground breakers. You fit in well around here.


----------

